# North Georgia HRC Hunt Test - September 8-9, 2012



## mdubnik (Jul 24, 2012)

The Board of North Georgia HRC is pleased to announce our Fall hunt test:

WHEN: September 8-9, 2012

WHERE: Martin, GA

HOW: Visit the NGHRC website to enter online
 ~OR~
Download the premium here

All new test grounds, sure to please everyone involved! This test will fill up quickly, so don't delay entering. Hotels are less than 5 minutes from the test grounds and the hunt test is conveniently located 4 miles off I-85 at Exit #173.

Contact our hunt test secretary, Nicole Tipton, with any questions at 770-861-8283 or email northgahrc@gmail.com.

Regards,

Matt Dubnik
President
North Georgia HRC
www.nghrc.com


----------



## quint (Aug 10, 2012)

bump to top


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 14, 2012)

Can anyone come? I am interested in trials but my pup is far from ready and I would want to come watch to see how everything works. But I was unsure if you had to be a NGHRC member or not.. I was on the website today and couldn't tell. The dues are reasonable though so even if you had to be a member it might be worth it to me


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 15, 2012)

Free to come out and watch. If you do, you will be hooked like I was.  If you wanted to join the club, you could come out and train at some of the clubs training days.  I will be there, may even have some new pups for all to see.


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 16, 2012)

zacherwalker said:


> Can anyone come? I am interested in trials but my pup is far from ready and I would want to come watch to see how everything works. But I was unsure if you had to be a NGHRC member or not.. I was on the website today and couldn't tell. The dues are reasonable though so even if you had to be a member it might be worth it to me



Come see us!!  Wont cost you a dime. I'll even buy you a beer and introduce you to some of the best folks in the retriever game today!!  If/when you decide to come...when you get to the check in table just ask for me.  They'll know where to find me.  I'll be busy but I'll do my best to make time for a newbie!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 16, 2012)

zacherwalker said:


> Can anyone come? I am interested in trials but my pup is far from ready and I would want to come watch to see how everything works. But I was unsure if you had to be a NGHRC member or not.. I was on the website today and couldn't tell. The dues are reasonable though so even if you had to be a member it might be worth it to me



Some of the best money you'll ever spend.  



Joe Overby said:


> Come see us!!  Wont cost you a dime. I'll even buy you a beer and introduce you to some of the best folks in the retriever game today!!  If/when you decide to come...when you get to the check in table just ask for me.  They'll know where to find me.  I'll be busy but I'll do my best to make time for a newbie!!



  That should bring 'em out of the wood work! You might better go ahead and restock that cooler now.    Wish we had a dog ready to run, I need to find an excuse to come hang out a while.


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 16, 2012)

You know you don't need a dog to come hang out!!  Cooler stays full....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 16, 2012)

I know, but it's so much more fun to hang out *WITH* a dog (present company excluded of course! )      You need an extra marshall or errand girl?  You're gonna have to do better'n a nasty natty though!  I've been known to work for beer in my younger days but even then I had standards.


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 16, 2012)

Joe, will you buy me a beer?


----------



## Esylivin (Aug 16, 2012)

Come and watch us at Seasoned, I'll be judging  




And Joe I'll take you up on one of em Beers


----------



## John F Hughes (Aug 17, 2012)

I know my 10-wk old pup will pass....LOL..it a boykin-cocker no a eng boykin...


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 17, 2012)

U wanna work well then cmon!!  And I promise no Nattys.  I made a promise to myself when I graduated college I would never drink those again...and I have made good on that promise for 10 years now.  I can't promise $20 a 6-pack imports but i'll do you better than nattys!!


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 17, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Joe, will you buy me a beer?



Well of course!!


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 17, 2012)

Esylivin said:


> Come and watch us at Seasoned, I'll be judging
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got it Dan.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hope y'all have a great turn out!!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmmm. Might have to check this out. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 17, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> Hope y'all have a great turn out!!



What's this "ya'll"??  You ain't coming?


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 17, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> What's this "ya'll"??  You ain't coming?



I would if it wasn't during hunting season. It's opening weekend of teal and the second weekend of early goose. Ive waited all summer to hunt.Ive been training hard and my dog is looking pretty good and I'm ready to put feathers in his mouth. 

Hope yall have a good time!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 17, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> I would if it wasn't during hunting season. It's opening weekend of teal and the second weekend of early goose. Ive waited all summer to hunt.Ive been training hard and my dog is looking pretty good and I'm ready to put feathers in his mouth.
> 
> Hope yall have a good time!



If ur teal season is like it was last year im guessing your dog would have a better chance at getting feathers in his mouth at the hunt test.


----------



## ryano (Aug 17, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> I would if it wasn't during hunting season. It's opening weekend of teal and the second weekend of early goose. Ive waited all summer to hunt.Ive been training hard and my dog is looking pretty good and I'm ready to put feathers in his mouth.
> 
> Hope yall have a good time!



yet another wasted chance for me to meet the Rock........thanks for nothing pal


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 17, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> I would if it wasn't during hunting season. It's opening weekend of teal and the second weekend of early goose. Ive waited all summer to hunt.Ive been training hard and my dog is looking pretty good and I'm ready to put feathers in his mouth.
> 
> Hope yall have a good time!



Well, most of us know what I have to say to that. 



ryano said:


> yet another wasted chance for me to meet the Rock........thanks for nothing pal



You ain't missing much.


----------



## Folsom (Aug 17, 2012)

Millers??


Come on out guys, promise you will have a great time!!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Aug 17, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Well, most of us know what I have to say to that.



Come on, say it.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 18, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Well, most of us know what I have to say to that.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't missing much.



Nice call on it not being on opening day of teal season.


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks like Ill have to drop by to see what its all about. Plus gives me another reason to drink a free beer and get outside!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 19, 2012)

how long do the hunt test last cause it is opening day of archery season but i would like to come and see some dogs run or at least run started. and it is about 2 hours away from our hunting club.


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 19, 2012)

I got something I may bring and see how it goes.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 19, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> how long do the hunt test last cause it is opening day of archery season but i would like to come and see some dogs run or at least run started. and it is about 2 hours away from our hunting club.



all day. you can stop by any time to watch but if you're gonna run your dog, you'd need to be there at the handlers meeting before the morning test (especially if you've not run before) get your running # and wait. Then the same thing after lunch for the afternoon test.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 19, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> how long do the hunt test last cause it is opening day of archery season but i would like to come and see some dogs run or at least run started. and it is about 2 hours away from our hunting club.



C'mon KB, get your priorities in order ... if Belle is ready to run bring her.   You can sling arras from now to January; ain't but a few hunt tests between now and then!   

I'm pretty sure Mitch is gonna run Tucker for fun on Saturday so we'll be around there somewhere.  If you decide to come let me know


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 19, 2012)

T Tolbert said:


> I got something I may bring and see how it goes.



You could at least bring your daughter and let her run the puppy run.


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 19, 2012)

I was talkin about beer man. I'm not wasting 50$ on the trappy. Even if it was for a good laugh.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 19, 2012)

T Tolbert said:


> I was talkin about beer man. I'm not wasting 50$ on the trappy. Even if it was for a good laugh.



no freeloading for the tailgate party trappy.


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 19, 2012)

Who's free loading? 
I'll bring somethin just not a dog.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> all day. you can stop by any time to watch but if you're gonna run your dog, you'd need to be there at the handlers meeting before the morning test (especially if you've not run before) get your running # and wait. Then the same thing after lunch for the afternoon test.



wont be running my pup at this one just wanted to come and watch and see how a hunt test works so i can try and get my pup ready for the midland hunt test in oct.


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 20, 2012)

According to TT no free loading fella. I think you should come on anyway.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 20, 2012)

T Tolbert said:


> According to TT no free loading fella. I think you should come on anyway.



that was just for you. 

he's coming to watch dogs run.  you're coming to party that night.


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 20, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> that was just for you.
> 
> he's coming to watch dogs run.  you're coming to party that night.




I want to watch dogs run as well guy. I'll run a dog soon enough


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> C'mon KB, get your priorities in order ... if Belle is ready to run bring her.   You can sling arras from now to January; ain't but a few hunt tests between now and then!
> 
> I'm pretty sure Mitch is gonna run Tucker for fun on Saturday so we'll be around there somewhere.  If you decide to come let me know



i dont sling arrows after nov cause the shotgun and decoys come out for ducks. so got to get the deer meat while i can.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 20, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> wont be running my pup at this one just wanted to come and watch and see how a hunt test works so i can try and get my pup ready for the midland hunt test in oct.





krazybronco2 said:


> i dont sling arrows after nov cause the shotgun and decoys come out for ducks. so got to get the deer meat while i can.



I didn't think she was quite ready, we've gotta get you out to train soon.  You make sure and fill your tags early ... have you looked at the dates for Midlands test??  If I'm not mistaken it'll be opening weekend gun season.


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 20, 2012)

You are all welcome to come out and enjoy the festivities!!  I look forward to seeing all of you there!!


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 20, 2012)

is it only retrievers or can my goofy wire-haired pointer come as well?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 20, 2012)

zacherwalker said:


> is it only retrievers or can my goofy wire-haired pointer come as well?



HRC tests are open to versatile gun dog breeds as well as retrievers.  I'm pretty sure your GWP falls into the Gun Dog group as far as registration goes, so yeah, if he'll pick up ducks, he can play too.


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been on the phone with our Club Pres and our Sec all day.  If ya'll havent signed up yet, I STRONGLY urge you to do so now.  We are filling up faster than we ever have before.  I am not trying to create a panic or pressure anyone one way or the other, I am serious.  No lie, we seriously might be full by thurs.  Again, if you haven't already, take a moment to sign up now.  Here is the link:
http://www.nghrc.com/events/hunt-test-registration/


----------



## labradoodle (Aug 23, 2012)

in there like swimwear.


----------



## K.E.B. (Aug 28, 2012)

Im coming up on the 8th to check it out and bringing my 4 month old puppy, he's steady to retrieve but has no experience with dead ducks would it be worth my while to enter him in the puppy division?


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 28, 2012)

Sure, the puppy division is more for fun. It's not judged and only costs a few bucks.


----------



## white lab (Sep 6, 2012)

What time does it get started ?


----------



## ngaduck (Sep 6, 2012)

8am


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 6, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> 8am



we need you up there tomorrow by noon. 

thanks.

and bring my wingers i told matt we could use them for the test. heck bring yours too, ill bring the one thats at my house. we don't need electronics.


----------



## NEGADUCK (Sep 7, 2012)

I think i may come to see what its all about!
And no i am not a free loader!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 8, 2012)

Great first day at NGA HRC test. 
ran 3 dogs to passes and saw a bunch of good friends and good dogs. LONG day with this many dogs but a great time.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 9, 2012)

It was a great test guys, thanks to Matt & Joe and the rest of the hunt test committee for their hard work.  It was a full house and everything seemed to go off without a hitch.  Can't wait til next spring when I can play too.

I'll have to admit it was kinda nice being at test where I didn't have to work for a change!  I was able to get a few pics at started, sorry I didn't get around to some of you guys running/working other flights.      

RB and my air headed fluffy dog at the line.  



The one and only Fabio (aka Tucker) ... he's great coming outta the gate but he ain't much on stamina!  Sure does look good doing it though!  



TT's little fireball running started at 16-17 weeks.  I still can't believe Mitch wouldn't let me have this pup!    B, I've got a shot you and the little pistol at the the line but I didn't want to post people pics without permission.  PM me an email addy or find me on Facebook and I'll send it to you.  



iplumber's maniac


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 9, 2012)

it was a great weekend and a real nice 2nd day. the weather was perfect and the tests all went really well.
6 for 6 in passes for the weekend.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 9, 2012)

and great pic Ms. Elaine. Thanks!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 9, 2012)

im really glad i went got to watch alot of the started and meet alot of people and learn alot more of how the hunt test thing works. 

I think belle was mad at me when we left cause she didnt get to chase anything but it just wasnt her time yet.


----------



## ryano (Sep 9, 2012)

I was the guy in the wheelchair mostly seen at Started and Seasoned yesterday..........sure had a blast!

TT handled my 9 month old female Chocolate Lab Allie to her first two passes in as many tries. Halfway to her SHR now.

Thanks to everybody that made this happen.  I think Im addicted now


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 9, 2012)

I was there as well. got to see some of the finished flights, but was there to show folks some puppy's as well.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 9, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> im really glad i went got to watch alot of the started and meet alot of people and learn alot more of how the hunt test thing works.
> 
> I think belle was mad at me when we left cause she didnt get to chase anything but it just wasnt her time yet.



Good to see you again!  We've got to get a training day set up so Belle can be ready to run in time for Midlands.  



ryano said:


> I was the guy in the wheelchair mostly seen at Started and Seasoned yesterday..........sure had a blast!
> 
> TT handled my 9 month old female Chocolate Lab Allie to her first two passes in as many tries. Halfway to her SHR now.
> 
> Thanks to everybody that made this happen.  I think Im addicted now



I don't think I ever got a chance to speak to you.  I did get a couple of shots of Allie but the best ones were a little fuzzy.  I'm sure Mark will have better ones.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Sep 10, 2012)

Had an awesome time. It was great to hang out with everybody all weekend long, & run dogs. Reb did great in started, & my oldest son, Peyton, handled him 2/2. Reese was still thinking about the dog that has been in heat around the house & was more interested in sniffing the other dog's pee, than picking up ducks. We went 0/2 in finished, although we were 40 yds. away from a ribbon on Sat. Last blind, after clean marks, he locked up on where a dog peed. Took 4 sit whistles & 4 cast refusals to move him out of a 2' area. Even though we didn't earn ribbons, we gained a ton of experience, & information about what we need to work on.


----------



## ryano (Sep 10, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> I don't think I ever got a chance to speak to you.  I did get a couple of shots of Allie but the best ones were a little fuzzy.  I'm sure Mark will have better ones.
> 
> View attachment 687328



Ahhh thats a good one, thank you SO much!


----------



## Esylivin (Sep 10, 2012)

Had a great time judging Seasoned both days.  Wow we judged a ton of dogs, sorry I didn't have time to talk to many folks.  The seasoned dogs looked really good on some challenging tests.  "Ryano" saw you watching seasoned hope you enjoyed it.  NGAHRC put on one heck of a test, what a great group of guys.  Thanks for allowing me to judge.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 10, 2012)

Esylivin said:


> Had a great time judging Seasoned both days.  Wow we judged a ton of dogs, sorry I didn't have time to talk to many folks.  The seasoned dogs looked really good on some challenging tests.  "Ryano" saw you watching seasoned hope you enjoyed it.  NGAHRC put on one heck of a test, what a great group of guys.  Thanks for allowing me to judge.



Dan, thanks for judging us all weekend in seasoned. Drake enjoyed your set ups. He knows that pond too well though so there wasn't gonna be any blinds or marks he's not run on it.   The 2nd day land test was NICE. I'd rather have some meat to the tests anyway and appreciate you and andrea and rene's work for us.


----------



## Joe Overby (Sep 10, 2012)

Dan, we cannot thank you enough for all the hard work you did this weekend.  Good people like you keep this organization afloat.  You and Renee (on sat) and Andrea (on sun) did one heck of a job...especially with the work load.  On behalf of the entire board @ NGHRC, a HUGE thanks goes out to you and all of the Judges for their hard work and support of our club.  Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, and Tater looked real nice Joe.


----------



## Folsom (Sep 10, 2012)

Dan, one more big thanks from the better looking flight manager from seasoned!


----------

